# Thinking about a ShopBot



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a ShopBot. I'm not sure if any of you have any experience with one of these CNC Routers, but it looks to be a pretty good set-up. I originally looked at the Shark Pro, but it isn't as robust as the ShopBot and there are some size limitations that could restrict the types of projects I could work on with it.
The ShopBot is a bigger machine and of course comes with a much bigger price tag. The one I'm looking at is their "ShopBot Buddy"(24x48 table). The Buddy is a smaller version of their more popular large machines (48x96 table).
The thing I like about the "Buddy" is that the table moves for the X axis rather than the cutter moving for the X axis... thus taking up less room on the shop floor. It takes up about 1/4 the floor space as the 48x96 machine.
Now, ShopBot makes a thing they call a "Powerstick" in different lengths that will extend the work table on the "Buddy" for doing larger work pieces all the way up to 12' long. So... effectively turning their little 24x48 "Buddy" into a 144x48 monster. Still taking up a minimal amount of floor space when not working on larger pieces with the "Powerstick" attachment.
When I was originally looking at the Shark Pro... my main motivation to buy such a machine was that it's such a cool machine and I could have some fun making little signs and inject some carvings into some other projects. The more I looked around and tried to learn about these CNC Routers, the more I could see the potential for bigger projects and some profit making potential.
Curious to see what type of market for custom signs and artsy-fartsy things would be around where I live (minnesota), I visited a couple of gift shops and a rustic furniture store (mainly "up-north" log furniture). I spoke with the owners at each of the shops to inquire if they might be interested in selling some of my sign creations or other projects and they all were in favor of it. The owner of the furniture shop actually sells more signs than furniture. She said that most people come in out of curiousity than anything else, and most aren't willing to spend $1500 for a new table for their cabin. But... many don't have a problem spending $40-$60 for a stupid sign (you know the ones).
I'm getting a little long-winded here. Bottom line is that I'm curious to hear what your thoughts are. Oddly enough, there is a ShopBot camp about a hour from my house tomorrow. They put these on in different parts of the country every year for their owners to learn new things and how to maximize their machines potential. I'm going to attend their camp, but I'm not going to make any final decisions on anything until I hear back from some of you guys (and girls). 
I've got a lot of respect for our group here and value your opinions.

Thanks in advance for any feedback,

Eric


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well Eric all I can say is you obviously belong to the "Go Big or Go Home" camp! LOL.
That's quite the machine!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Deb,

I went to the ShopBot camp today. WOW... what a machine! The possiblities are endless to what a person could create. I think that I would be limited by my own imagination. Now, I just have to imagine writing the big check.

Eric


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Sounds like the first steps to addiction. :laugh:

I think we better form a support group for that.... :lol:

I understand where you're comin' from, Eric.....

You're right..... the only limitations are you imagination.

Good luck writing out the check and happy carving. :laugh:





kartracer63 said:


> Deb,
> 
> I went to the ShopBot camp today. WOW... what a machine! The possiblities are endless to what a person could create. I think that I would be limited by my own imagination. Now, I just have to imagine writing the big check.
> 
> Eric


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thinking* about one is all I can afford :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Me Too

I was thinking about how I could ask my BOSS if I could build a new shop to hold it .........:moil:

===========



Bob said:


> *Thinking* about one is all I can afford :jester:


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I think you're got a nice BOSS..... look at all the toys you have to play with.... 




bobj3 said:


> Me Too
> 
> I was thinking about how I could ask my BOSS if I could build a new shop to hold it .........:moil:
> 
> ===========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barb

She is great, BUT she said NO WAY bud..just live with the toys you have..

==========



nikki1492 said:


> I think you're got a nice BOSS..... look at all the toys you have to play with....


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ you sure you can't squeeze it into the shop you already have?..LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Deb

The key word is " squeeze " it in,,,I could but then I can't get my truck/cars into the garage  and that's the prime job for the garage for me..I know it will get cold in the winner and I don't to want to work outside when I have the heat inside the garage .., it's so nice when it's below zero and a foot of snow on the ground , to just pull in and let the snow melt off the truck.. LOL ,I really don't want my hobby to take over..

Besides my old truck ( 1980 Ford f250 that I have had for 29 years) it likes the garage in the winner time, it can be hard to start when it's below zero..  and I just hate to clean off the snow...I have one more garage off the house BUT that is the BOSS's garage ..it's hard to keep the bike in that one and the plywood,snowblower,etc. without getting in deep stuff with the Boss..I can almost hear her now if I said can I use some more of your garage..

=======



CanuckGal said:


> BJ you sure you can't squeeze it into the shop you already have?..LOL


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ.. SHHHHHHH... I told the spouse none of the guys on the forum use their garage for cars. I have to hear about my shop keeping the cars out in the cold all winter..LOL


----------



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

Eric,

You won't regret it, and won't believe all it can do. I have a PRSAlpha 96x60, and love it! From signs to cabinets to full 3D carvings! I've also carved travertine and marble, and engraved/etched glass and granite. It also does just fine with soft metals, like aluminum and brass!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

How long have you had your Shopbot Ron? Which software are you using?


----------



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had it since January, and I use Alibre for real CAD, but mostly Aspire by Vectric - I love it. You can see some samples on my website, which is still under construction, at winecountrycustomcarving.com


----------



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Eric,

I've had it since January, and the software I use most is Aspire, by Vectric. For more complex designs, with parametric modeling, I use Alibre. Aspire let's me do probably 90% of what I need...


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ron,

The web site looks good. There are some pretty nice signs too. If I understand correctly... I should really have another software for design work, and then bring in my designs to vectric for modeling and toolpathing. Is this correct? 

Also, did you buy your machine new?


----------



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Eric,

I bought it new in December, and received it in early January.


Vectric makes several programs for designing and creating toolpaths. The ShopBot actually ships with 2 - PartWorks and PartWorks 3D, which are really just Vectric VCarve Pro and Cut3D re-branded. Aspire allows import and creation of many types of 3D objects and allows manipulation of them. It also has many other tools. You can import images, and trace them in vectors, or even create 3D models directly from them and then sculpt. It is an impressive piece of software and well worth the money. I'm not affiliated with them, I just really like their software! You can get more details at their site, Vectric.com.

Sometimes, however, it it easier to create things in Alibre, because it is a full 3D parametric CAD system. Cabinets and furniture are a good example. I can scale after creation, by simply changing parameters. You'll find that a lot of people use multiple types of software, depending on the need. Many use Rhino for their CAD.

Keep in mind that I use Aspire for probably 98% of what I do - actually 100%, because even if I use Alibre for the model, I still use Aspire for generating the toolspaths! Vectric programs are also incredibly precise in previewing your creations - what you see in the preview is what will cut!

Hope this all makes some sense,
Ron


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

OK... I ordered my Shopbot BT48 Buddy yesterday. I should receive shipment the week after Thanksgiving.

I'm puckering and unpuckering with excitement. It'll be a long wait.


----------



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

Eric,

I assume you have your ShopBot by now - how do you like it?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Ron, 

I received it on monday. It took me a couple days to get everything set up and ready to roll. So far, the only thing I've cut is the Shopbot logo in some scrap poplar. I cut it several times just playing around with cut speeds and feed rates to see different quality levels of cuts.

So far, everything seems to be working fine with the shopbot and my computer. It's really an amazing machine. This weekend, between Christmas shopping trips, I plan on working on some of the files they send with the package just to get more familiar with everything before I try one of my own creations. I'm sure it'll take me a while to figure out what bits to use and depths of cuts and such.

Hold-down is another issue that I'll be working on. I've used double-sided tape with some success. But, I think I might try some cam-clamps from David B. at the sandbox along with some T tracking. Welcome to the Sandbox Maybe you have some other suggestions for hold-down?

Ron, Can you do me a favor and check this link out? This guy has some really neat textures that I woundn't mind having, but I'm not sure if they will work with partworks3d software.

CNC Routing Textures ~ Page 1 of 4 ~ Sawatzky's Imagination Corporation.

It looks like some pretty cool stuff.

Thanks for asking if I received my shopbot and have a great day.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

you will not go wrong with shopbot --they have good support and there customers will support you too


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

you cannot go wrong with shopbot


----------

